# RESOLVED: La Crosse, Wisconsin: Bleak future for 2 big black rabbits at our shelter



## Maureen Las (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15242005?recno=3

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15241953?recno=5



Well 4 months ago we got a surrender of 2 large black rabbits at our shelter. They had lived indoors but are pooly socialized particularly in the area of handling. We have used towels to pick them but inevitably they are squirmers ..particularly the male; they would do well in any homeof a very experienced adolescent or adult who knows rabbits well.

They are about 10 lbs each and would not do well caged because of their size but would do well if an xpen was attached to a cage or even if they had xpens as homes ( like mine live) 



They do not bite at all ,however, so could be in a home with kids as long as the kids were not attempting to pick them up. They also love to be petted so that is also a plus. 
They are also spayed and neutered.

They were named by children and because of this have ended up with the crazy names of Bunny Boop and Hunny Bunny. I actually do not think this has helped them in terms of being adoptable. 

They have been at Petco for several months and yesterday the manager asked us to take them back to the shelter as there has been NO Interest in them at all. While they were at the shelter absolutelyNOONE was interested in them. 

Why ?

Well I am going to be honest; they actually are large and plain and black and not cutesy whatsoever;they just need someone who just loves rabbits and wants to give them a chance at a life. 

Right now Wi shelter are overflowing from a big confiscation and although we almost never euthanize rabbits anymore.I cannot see these 2 having more than several more months at the shelter. 

They are not bonded so can be adopted separately 

Unless you are a rescue any individual who would want to adopt them would need to go through the routine adoption process. This means that the shelter checks vet records of all current pets and also checks to see if dogs and cats in the home are current on distemper and rabies andalso licensed .The shelter overall just checks everything to make sure that they are adopting the animal to a really good home. 
The fee for these rabbits is $50.00 each but I believe ( I know) that with a good approved application that we can negoitate that price down a whole lot to almost nil 
The kennels operation manager would really like to see them get good home. 

Can you open your heart to a a big black bunny or 2 that is not getting a fair shake.?
Anyone interested please pm me pm me (angieluv)
if you want more pics let me know and I will get more 
Thanks 
Maureen


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 19, 2010)

I think they're beautiful, with that gorgeous fur! I hope somebody will see them and their hidden potential. The names are quite ridiculous. Can you ask to rename them? I doubt they know their names.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 19, 2010)

We usually leave the names of animals who were surrendered but you are right Claire. 

I'llask about changing the names to something better .. Several years back we got a male named Bud and a female named Weiser ..LOL that is so Wisconsin. 
We changed the females name to Kali and actually thoses bunnies were adopted by TK Bunnies and I believe both of them are at Rainbow bridge right now 

RIP Bud and Kali


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 19, 2010)

I wish I had the room hopefully they find a home I love big black animals. 

CoCo 
Black Beauty 

New names just giving you a thought. 

I would take one if I had the time money and I thought storm would bond but I know I can;t handle another bun right now. 

I really hope these guys find a home


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 19, 2010)

People seem unwilling to adopt black bunnies. The rescue I work with is filled with them. There is nothing wrong with them, they are good bunnies, but they all get overlooked because of their black coats. That's the only explanation I can find for it.

I hope they both find a great home or homes! :goodluck


----------



## Djakarta (Mar 19, 2010)

Rename them "Eclipse" and "Twilight".

Write up a cutesy bio- "These 2 dark angels don't bite humans, although they do sparkle in sunlight. They are secret snugglebugs who love to be pet, but prefer to keep their feet on the ground."


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 19, 2010)

Great idea Djakarta!

The homeless black animals phenomenon is sadly across the board species-wise. Black dogs, black cats, black rodents, etc. all aren't adopted as readily. At our shelter black dogs on average stayed at the shelter 2-5x as long as similarly sized and tempered non-black counterparts. It's very sad.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 19, 2010)

I hope you can find a wonderful home for them. We had a bonded pair of brothers that were around 10 pounds each and black. We had them in rescue for over a year before a wonderful family adopted them.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 19, 2010)

it is so sad, i love black bunnies, i also love black and white cats, it is ashame that black and black and white animals are so much harder to adopt out?!?! I love Djakarta idea for names!!!!! i hope they are able to find homes soon


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 19, 2010)

*Djakarta wrote: *


> Rename them "Eclipse" and "Twilight".
> 
> Write up a cutesy bio- "These 2 dark angels don't bite humans, although they do sparkle in sunlight. They are secret snugglebugs who love to be pet, but prefer to keep their feet on the ground."



I don't really want to write a "cutesy" bio becauseI want folks to know that these rabbits do have issues and I want the folks to know exactly what they are adopting

I do think that that ifthese buns were more sociable and a little more snuggly that they may have been adopted despite their color.I think that it is because they are larger and not easy to handle . 

We have had plainer bunnies that were easier to hold and snuggle that did get adopted 

but I love these names and will talk to the kennel manager today about changing them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 19, 2010)

They look like the one I just fostered, which I named Midnight. My favorite bunnies at the shelter are all black. 

"They are not bonded so can be adopted separately",Might I suggest, hold on to one and return the other to the shelter so they will be available at two places.
Good luck with them.


----------



## ZoeyGirl (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't understand why people look at an animal's fur color because I love my black lab! I also have a self-black guinea pig. If I had more experience (& room), I would love to have them both. I try to take in those that need a home more than what they look like. (I have several GPs that are 'special needs'.) I wish you luck w/ finding them a good, forever home.


----------



## bunnyzoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't get it ,,large rabbits are my favorite! You know I have not met many rabbits that like to be picked up .My Flemish giants hated it ,,but yet they loved to be petted .I wish I was closer ...


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, I think they are gorgeous!
I wonder if a large, outdoor enclosure setup would do them better? Where they wouldn't have to be troubled by humans. I know they lived indoors but it might be better for them. Something I definitely want to setup for rabbits with behavious problems in the future.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 20, 2010)

Goodness..what beautiful bunnies...i really hope they find a good home or homes where they will be loved and cherished.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 20, 2010)

Out of curiosity, are they not bonded by choice or they don't get along? 

Hope they find their way to safety soon.  


sas :clover:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 20, 2010)

Most Humane Societies in WI won't adopt to outside homes. Although I personally think large, properly secured outdoor sanctuaries can be great for bunnies that aren't well socialized and can't find an indoor home, not everybody holds to that. Since these guys have lived inside before, they probably just need some time with people to warm back up to them, though. But in cases of hoarding or overpopulation, when there's a large group of feral rabbits, an outdoor sanctuary can be great, like what Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary did for the hundreds of bunnies they got from a hoarding situation in AZ.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 21, 2010)

Poor bunnies. They are so big and floofy. I love big bunnies too. Black ones are also my favorite, but that's because I was influenced by Kirby  I do find that the dark color fur buns are harder to get adopted, even the brown ones because they are "plain". The white ones are in-and-out usually. White lops sometimes fly out the door. Big black buns and those with a little bit of a learning curve are so easily overlooked :tears2:When I adopted Kirby, the shelter lady in NJ actually told me that she was glad I picked Kirby out of the 8 or 10 she had because she was afraid people wouldn't adopt him. Black buns are so often overlooked for some other "cuter" looking bun. 

We alsohave a bonded pair of black bun sisters.Also Satin mix fur. They are young (just under a year old) and so full of energy. Very playful, endlessly entertaining towatchtheir antics 24/7. But they are black furries and somewhat of a handful because we are adopting them out as a pair, plus they are young and inherently mischievous. They've been with us for several months and at Petco for well over a month, maybe even 2. No takers yet We don't really understand it, not even the managers at Petco. Even they think the girls are adorable.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 21, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Out of curiosity, are they not bonded by choice or they don't get along?
> 
> Hope they find their way to safety soon.
> 
> ...



They were not altered when they came in so they were never together. Now that they are spayed and neutered possibly they could be bonded.

We have a possiblity of Midwest Rabbit Rescue in Michigan taking them but not for sure and no transport arranged. it is a LONG distance from La crosse Wi to Plymouth Mi
The kenel operations manager here needs to talk with the shelter manager there ( who is on ths forum) 

so for now they are definitely available for adoption.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 21, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> When I adopted Kirby, the shelter lady in NJ actually told me that she was glad I picked Kirby out of the 8 or 10 she had because she was afraid people wouldn't adopt him. Black buns are so often overlooked for some other "cuter" looking bun.


Yeah, after I stumbled upon Pipp and was thrown into the bunny life, I called a shelter to say I'd foster a bunny and told them I'd take the one least likely to be adopted and they sent over Radar -- a plain nondescript black bunny. 


:sosad


----------



## Pipp (Mar 21, 2010)

angieluv wrote:


> We usually leave the names of animals who were surrendered Â but you are right Claire.
> 
> I'llÂ ask Â about changing the names to something better ..



I don't believe in changing names if they've had them for awhile because in my experience they really do know their names. I had Dill for a least a year, probably two, when I found out his previous name had been 'Peter', and boy, did he ever respond when I called him that. 

Mister is my only bunny who won't come when he's called, not because he's not ridiculously friendly but because he never seems to realize I'm calling him. I can't get his attention. 

I've been trying to figure out another name closer to his old one, whatever it was. I got him last year from a place where he had only been for a month. He was probably a retired show bunny (he was bought for $2 at an auction) so I'm not sure he was called by his name an awful lot, but even after a year he responds much better to 'Bunny' than 'Mister'.


sas :twocents


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 22, 2010)

:yes:arty::hugsquish::highfive:
Laura from Midwest talked to Cassandra today; the 2 black bunnies are accepted into Midwest Rabbit Rescue In Plymouth Mi; we will be keeping them at CRHS until transport is arranged 


Maureen inkelepht:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 22, 2010)

WOHOO!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 2, 2010)

I have been too busy to post 

Great Big Surprise!!! 
These 2 rabbits were adopted here in La crosse by a family who has been considering this for awhile ..


They were adopted by a 2 adults and their children; both the parents had had larger rabbits as children and they are used to this size. 

They went home today .

WeDO adopt over Easter because our adoption protocol is so strict it would weed out impulse or 'poor" owner people 

Anyway Happy Easter to me because this certainly did make my weekend. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 3, 2010)

What an awesome outcome for these bunnies!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2010)

I am happy! That is the best news. :bunnydance:


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 5, 2010)

Brilliant news!

If you are sent any pics of the bunnies enjoying life in their furever home, don't hesitate to post 

Jo xx


----------



## chloefpuff (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, I hope this is the case. I just got a newsletter from Midwest and there's an article on these rabbits. They were asking for help transporting.


----------



## Kitty88 (Apr 18, 2010)

I had no idea that black bunnies had such a hard time being adopted! I'm actually kind of glad that Chloe was abandoned and found by my neighbor instead of being surrendered at a shelter. She's such a sweet little girl and her size would have made it even harder for her to get a home.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 19, 2010)

wow i missed this...i am so happy that the pair have a loving forever home now...that is just awesome news.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 19, 2010)

YAAAAYYYY I am so happy for them


----------

